# is TAMOXIFEN CITRATE at IBE labs injectible or how do you take it.



## godfather (Jan 16, 2005)

is TAMOXIFEN CITRATE at IBE labs injectible or how do you take it since it comes in 60ml vials. and do they sell pills there cuz it seems alot simpler just to take the pills.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 16, 2005)

godfather said:
			
		

> is TAMOXIFEN CITRATE at IBE labs injectible or how do you take it since it comes in 60ml vials. and do they sell pills there cuz it seems alot simpler just to take the pills.


 you can't for use on mice only!!


----------



## LAM (Jan 16, 2005)

godfather said:
			
		

> is TAMOXIFEN CITRATE at IBE labs injectible or how do you take it since it comes in 60ml vials. and do they sell pills there cuz it seems alot simpler just to take the pills.



pills are easier but they cost a hell of a lot more to make.  IBE lab solutions are for oral use only (except the B-12 which can be injected).


----------



## thatguy (Jan 16, 2005)

I always inject it straight into my left testicle.  Is that bad?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 16, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I always inject it straight into my left testicle.  Is that bad?


 Now i'm confused I thought it sapposed to be applied in my contact solution!!

 by the way your package will be in the mail in the morn thatguy, you'll  get a tracking number they're comming priority.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> pills are easier but they cost a hell of a lot more to make. IBE lab solutions are for oral use only (except the B-12 which can be injected).


 if you have an oral syringe and you can read its not complicated


----------



## godfather (Jan 16, 2005)

how long will 1 60 ml vial last


----------



## thatguy (Jan 16, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Now i'm confused I thought it sapposed to be applied in my contact solution!!
> 
> by the way your package will be in the mail in the morn thatguy, you'll get a tracking number they're comming priority.


Thanks, bro.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 16, 2005)

godfather said:
			
		

> how long will 1 60 ml vial last


 kinda depends what kind of cycle your taking it after, and how many weeks that cycle was cause of course you'll want to match the same amount of weeks for pct. Do a little searching on pct there's plent of posts on dosages; mainly revolving around someone getting off a M1T cycle though, I've gotten different dosage advice for after my s1+ cylce but theres quite a difference between s1+ and M1T also. 
*M1t
*wk1 60mg
   wk2 50mg
   wk3 40mg
   wk4 40mg
*S1+
*wk1 60mg
   wk2 40mg
   wk3 20mg
   wk4 20mg

 I'll let you do the math to figure out how long a vial will last my brain is sleeping now.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2005)

Research chems can be bought as powder or liquid, not pills. Pills are for human consumption, research chemicals are not.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 17, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Research chems can be bought as powder or liquid, not pills. Pills are for human consumption, research chemicals are not.


 we tried that earlier in this thread, except somebody else allready ruined the fun...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2005)

godfather said:
			
		

> is TAMOXIFEN CITRATE at IBE labs injectible or how do you take it since it comes in 60ml vials. and do they sell pills there cuz it seems alot simpler just to take the pills.


Have you ever seen an injectable Nolva?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2005)

Hell, you can inject anything.  As a matter of fact, I'm about to inject this Snickers bar...


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hell, you can inject anything. As a matter of fact, I'm about to inject this Snickers bar...


Wow, I like that.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen an injectable Nolva?


 It's liquid, doesn't that mean you can inject it?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It's liquid, doesn't that mean you can inject it?


uh, no!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 17, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It's liquid, doesn't that mean you can inject it?





why not inject it straight into ya goldcocks?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> uh, no!


 i was just joking


----------

